# Halloween Costumes



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Same as last year for Kosmo and Zoey.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Too cute! We won’t be dressing up, as we’ve had no trick or treaters in all the years we’ve lived in the sticks. How about a we love fall pic where we still get to find a plethora of things to put in our mouth?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My kids are really determined to train our Hav to LOVE dress-up. Right now he tolerates it for about 5 minutes. We’ll see how they do, maybe he’ll keep something on long enough to take pictures!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*dressing up*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> My kids are really determined to train our Hav to LOVE dress-up. Right now he tolerates it for about 5 minutes. We'll see how they do, maybe he'll keep something on long enough to take pictures!


My niece did that with my sister's cavapoo when he was little - not for Halloween but for every day. The poor dog used to end up in her doll dresses all the time (sometimes in the dress, sitting in the baby swing) and tolerated it like a trooper.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I have to admit, dressing up a dog for Halloween makes me feel silly. The dressing up of doggies would never have started if my kids hadn't gifted me ridiculous logo t-shirts for them the first Christmas I had them. They know, from the looks on their faces, that they are not being treated right.:surprise: However, last year I found Shama's dragon costume an absolute delight. If you joined the Forum since last year try to search out those pictures!


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

How cute they are! I finally figured how to see attached pictures.
My RIP dog hated clothing of any type including bandana. He loved Halloween because we'd sit in chairs in our driveway and hundreds of people would come and he loved the attention. One year, I saw the cutest pumpkin costume and bought it. I put it on him in the house first. Then he wore it for a couple walks. Everyone we met laughed and he loved it. Every year, he happily wore his pumpkin outfit. I think it was his favorite day of the year!
This year, I don't think my wild young one will be wearing it. I've tried and he goes crazy. Next year when he calms down a bit, we will try again!
I love seeing the dogs in their costumes.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Marni said:


> I have to admit, dressing up a dog for Halloween makes me feel silly. The dressing up of doggies would never have started if my kids hadn't gifted me ridiculous logo t-shirts for them the first Christmas I had them. They know, from the looks on their faces, that they are not being treated right.:surprise: However, last year I found Shama's dragon costume an absolute delight. If you joined the Forum since last year try to search out those pictures!


DH can hardly stand it! I've come around to it as long as he's in good spirits. DS is actually the primary culprit but he loves themes and it's usually just funny accessories. "Business puppy" is a classic at our house.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> How about a we love fall pic where we still get to find a plethora of things to put in our mouth?


A pic of this little cutie is welcome anytime. what beautiful colors.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Heading down to California next week, so we will be trick or treating with my nieces and nephews - costumes are mandatory!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has been a bumblebee and a ladybug in the past. The last couple of Halloween’s I have given her a costume break and just put her in a Halloween tshirt which is more comfortable for her. She hated the headpieces the most but is ok wearing clothes.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly has been a bumblebee and a ladybug in the past. The last couple of Halloween's I have given her a costume break and just put her in a Halloween tshirt which is more comfortable for her. She hated the headpieces the most but is ok wearing clothes.


Molly is a much more elegant bee than Zoey, who looks like a sullen child in shoes that are too tight. The length of her costume is too short in order for the velcro to be tight around belly.

What does Molly weigh. Is she a little one? Zoey weighed seven pounds at last vet visit.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly weighs 7.5 lbs. She was slow to gain weight and it took her almost 3 years to top off at her present weight.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly weighs 7.5 lbs. She was slow to gain weight and it took her almost 3 years to top off at her present weight.


I just thought from the picture she and Zoey were the same size. I love how easily portable my Little is, but worry for her safety. She sometimes is outside my field of vision, and when I see her suddenly I think, "I could have stepped on Zoey and squished her like a bug!"

Like Molly, my Little is also a Pretty, I assert with appropriate humamma modesty.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

​


cishepard said:


> Heading down to California next week, so we will be trick or treating with my nieces and nephews - costumes are mandatory!


Love your pups! I think they are perfect for a child's trick or treat companion.:wink2:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*safety*



Marni said:


> I just thought from the picture she and Zoey were the same size. I love how easily portable my Little is, but worry for her safety. She sometimes is outside my field of vision, and when I see her suddenly I think, "I could have stepped on Zoey and squished her like a bug!"


When I was looking for a small dog sturdiness (aka, not as likely to break if I trip over them) was one of the most important requirements. I didn't want a delicate tiny dog. I don't know how I'd feel about the 6-8 pound Havs, but the 10-15 pound ones are perfect - sturdy, not too delicate, and not too breakable . Perry is also really good at getting out of my way when I'm walking though he has zigged when I've zagged once or twice which resulted in a very loud yip but no damage!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

> Heading down to California next week, so we will be trick or treating with my nieces and nephews - costumes are mandatory!


these are great costumes. And not _too_difficult for the pups. I love how those bat wings sort of echo his (?) ears.

That Molly is such a perfect princess even while dressed as a bumble bee.


----------



## mcaguilera (Sep 16, 2018)

*Chica's costume*

I will be going trick or treating with 4 of my grandsons so Chica has to be included!


----------



## mcaguilera (Sep 16, 2018)

GRRR these pictures are right side up on my computer but when I add them here they get sideways!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

mcaguilera said:


> GRRR these pictures are right side up on my computer but when I add them here they get sideways!


Always preview the post first to make sure they are coming out right side up. When I post from my Ipad I frequently have to rotate the photos even though they looked ok to begin with.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

All these pictures are so cute!


----------



## Chris1980 (Dec 29, 2018)

Cute pictures indeed!


----------

